# First high-end build, confused about which chipset to get



## paulcsiki (May 8, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm new here. I've some done some builds in my life for friends, work and myself but it was with low to mid range components and since this is my first high-end build I'd like to ask an advice from someone that's more experienced then me.

Right, so my needs include gaming (I am a graphics quality freak so I do like to play games with insane quality levels) [high-end GPU?], software development with a large amount of concurrently running VMs (about 5-6 concurrent VMs) [lots of RAM and disk I/O?] and high system stability (ability to run 24/7 if needs be).

My budget is set to 3.5k euros however I never liked to set a strict budget. I did read on the stickies that having a strict budget helps hence why I've set one, not sure if it's a good one or a bad one so please consider it flexible.

I'd like my system to be quiet and cool (I don't expect to be very quiet during max load however I'd like it to be as quiet as possible at Idle times). For this I went for a liquid cooling with a closed loop, however reading on reviews I found out that they are prone to lots of problems such as noisy radiators, leaking tubes etc.

Finally, I went for the X99 chipset as I saw that the maximum RAM is 128GB (future proof - if I need more I can expand) and the CPUs are upgrade-able too (future proof - if I need more I can expand). Also looking on Intel's 'leaked' roadmap for 2016 I see that the X99 platform isn't dead yet as they continue to support it. I've initially looked for a Z170 build however seeing that the DUAL GPU will only work on x16 x8 while the X99 can pull off x16 x16 plus the possibility for higher end CPUs and more RAM were a plus for me even though the X99 chips are consuming more power and are a bit warmer. Also I've seen on Intel's 2016 roadmap that they are planning to release a new chipset. Is it worth getting the new chipset? Is it worth waiting for the new chipset to be released so that the prices would drop for the existing ones?

I'm also confused whether or not to get a DUAL GPU. I see a lot of cons on this such as games that don't work well on SLI, cost doesn't cover the gain, might be causing system instability etc.

My build is over here: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/vZRv8d . I've picked the 1200W PSU so that if I need to get a secondary GPU there's room for that as well. I had a hard time finding a fitting case due to the fact that the motherboard is E-ATX based which is a real pain. Do you guys know a better pick? What about my cooling setup, is that good enough or should I go for an AIO liquid cooling build? I've never setup one of those so I am not sure of the pros and cons and the closed loop sure looks easy to install.

I am open to suggestions and criticism so please, your help is greatly appreciated. I plan on committing to the build in 4-5 months from now.


----------



## P4-630 (May 8, 2016)

New nvidia cards coming to the stores very soon, you will want a brandnew GTX1080 

Actually available 27 May: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...orce-gtx-1080-faster-than-gtx-980-sli.222279/


----------



## silentbogo (May 8, 2016)

Since you are getting a K version, why not save ~150 by going 5820K, and since you are not sure as to whether you are going to need an SLI capabilities, why not drop your PSU to 900-1000W and maybe switch the motherboard to something more conservative, like GA-X99-Gaming 5P (costs half as much with similar feature set). Then spend your saved cash towards an upcoming GTX1080, or maybe even 1070xSLI.

Here's an approximation for 980Ti 2-way SLI for the same amount of money. I'd still wait for 10-series to arrive:
http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/s34sHx


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2016)

People know you can run almost any dual card setup on an 850w right?


----------



## Folterknecht (May 8, 2016)

Build with 8core 5960X - for a lower price. The 980 you can just swap out for the coming 1080 (end of may).

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/F0lterknecht/saved/#view=MQPMnQ



Adjusted the PSU to a more reasonable wattage, still leaving enough room for 1080-SLI.
switched motherboard so something with 5 years warrenty and less overpriced
different AIO
changed the case to something with noise dampening - that thing is HUGE


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 8, 2016)

Your build is good (not great) as it is (surprised no one has said that), but there are a couple changes I'd suggest.

Motherboard- is there a particular reason you choose that board other than it's high price?
RAM- personally, I'd try just running 32 GB at first. That will probably be enough.
Cooling- for reliability, a high-end air cooler is the best choice. Personally, I would use a high-end air cooled heatsink for the CPU and I would opt for a EVGA ACX cooled 980ti over the hybrid
PSU- way too much wattage for a single GPU system. 550-700 watts is plenty
Storage- only 512 GB? You're going to want more storage.
Your build with my suggested changes- http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/9w3ybv
Or, with the changes I made, you could have a 8 core 5960x CPU for the same amount of money- http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/9n2mf7


----------



## paulcsiki (May 8, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies. They are very helpful. Based on your recommendation I will wait for the 10 series of the nvidia GPU.

@BarbaricSoul I was going to add a couple of WD RE 7.2k 3TB drives in the future. I currently have a Lacie 2big Thunderbolt 2 Duo which I plan on getting some sort of a Thunderbolt 2 card to use on my PC until I get 2 REs for RAID 1. I see you've swapped my liquid cooling with some air cooler. Would that manage to keep the CPU cool? What about noise levels? Is the GPU going to be cool with the ACX cooler? There is no particular reason I picked the high-end motherboard, I just thought that if you pay more you'd get higher grade components which will aid in overall systems stability. In the past I've had great experience with an ASUS Sabertooth which resisted a big electric storm when everything else burned.

I am mostly concerned about the cooling part as that's all new for me and since I never had high-end components I'd like to make sure that the components are nice and cool (and won't burn out) also I wouldn't like that my computer would sound like a power plant when it's Idle either.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 8, 2016)

paulcsiki said:


> @BarbaricSoul I was going to add a couple of WD RE 7.2k 3TB drives in the future. I currently have a Lacie 2big Thunderbolt 2 Duo which I plan on getting some sort of a Thunderbolt 2 card to use on my PC until I get 2 REs for RAID 1. I see you've swapped my liquid cooling with some air cooler. Would that manage to keep the CPU cool? What about noise levels? Is the GPU going to be cool with the ACX cooler? There is no particular reason I picked the high-end motherboard, I just thought that if you pay more you'd get higher grade components which will aid in overall systems stability. In the past I've had great experience with an ASUS Sabertooth which resisted a big electric storm when everything else burned.
> 
> I am mostly concerned about the cooling part as that's all new for me and since I never had high-end components I'd like to make sure that the components are nice and cool (and won't burn out) also I wouldn't like that my computer would sound like a power plant when it's Idle either.



I have the first version of that heatsink on a 3930k OC'ed to 4 GHz that runs at full load 24/7 running BOINC, and these are my current temps recorded over the past 95 hours-







As for the GPU, I currently have a EVGA GTX 780ti SC ACX. I got this card when the 780ti cards were brand new to market. The fans are quiet, the cooling is beyond adequate (I typically run my card OC'ed at 1.15 GHz on the core and 1.75 GHz on the memory) and have yet to see the card actually break 71'c while gaming. I have been very happy with my ACX card over the past year and a half to two years.

As for the motherboard, there comes a price point where all motherboards have basically the same components, and higher prices are for more accessories. When picking a motherboard, you should determine your requirements (OC'ing, SATA ports, PCI bandwidth, expansion ports, m2 ports, ect, ect, ect) and choose a board that fits those requirements.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 8, 2016)

As said yours is good, personally
Id get a ROG asus X99 depending on the need X99A/X99 deluxe/RAMPAGE X99 scaling left to right as needed. Also cut a few corners get the 5960K if you can or spend more. I don't know thunderbolt so can't give input there. Or the new X99 Extreme v3 chips are about to drop.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 8, 2016)

I'm a big fan of large cases, more room for more stuff. 

Full size cases lets you stuff the "10-pounds-of-crap" of that proverbial "10-pounds-of-crap-in-a-5-pound-box" with room to spare.   (and room to grow *MOAR* water cooling seeds)


----------



## little cat (May 8, 2016)

Apparently 2 GTX 1080 in SLI . CPU - i7 5930K for 40 PCI-E lanes 

But why so expensive rig ? I would get i7 6700(K) + GTX 1080


----------



## paulcsiki (May 8, 2016)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I have the first version of that heatsink on a 3930k OC'ed to 4 GHz that runs at full load 24/7 running BOINC, and these are my current temps recorded over the past 95 hours-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this build a lot. The case however is an interesting choice. Is there a particular reason why I shouldn't go for a NXZT H440? I think I can fit more fans there for better airflow.

I just realized that all x99 CPUs only support up to 64gbs of RAM which is kind of a bummer but I reckon it's going to be enough. I will start with 32 gbs anyway. Will the memory banks fit with that huge CPU cooler?

Edit: @little cat I can spend less if my build is an overkill. What would you recommend me for my needs?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 8, 2016)

You selected the case. I didn't change that (or even consider changing it) because case selection has alot to do with personal preference. Just because I like a case's look, doesn't mean you will. Also, it's not the amount of fans you have that matters, just so long as you have them properly set up so that you have equal and adequate amounts of air coming into the case as you have going out. The NZXT H440 doesn't have anywhere to put a blue-ray drive. How does this look (RAM and case changes made, 8 core 5960X included for £2275.96 )?

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/Ld4sHx


----------



## little cat (May 8, 2016)

i like this , just need to add GTX 1080

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor  (€301.70 @ Amazon Deutschland) 
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z170 Pro4S ATX LGA1151 Motherboard  (€106.89 @ Amazon Deutschland) 
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory  (€89.49 @ Mindfactory) 
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  (€144.89 @ Mindfactory) 
*Case:* SHARKOON BD28 ATX Mid Tower Case  (€64.12 @ Mindfactory) 
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply  (€92.58 @ Amazon Deutschland) 
*Total:* €799.67
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-05-08 20:47 CEST+0200_


----------



## paulcsiki (May 8, 2016)

little cat said:


> i like this , just need to add GTX 1080
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> ...



As a cooler should I use this one then?

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/deepcool-cpu-cooler-assassinii


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 8, 2016)

@little cat build is a good gaming system, but personally, I would want more for gaming and running 4-5 VMs. Sure, cat's build will do what you're building the computer for, but I'm pretty sure those extra cores and 32 GB of RAM will come in handy with the professional purposes of buying the computer.. But cat's build is also significantly less expensive (but with half the CPU and RAM), so it's up to you which route you want to take.



paulcsiki said:


> As a cooler should I use this one then?
> 
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/deepcool-cpu-cooler-assassinii



cat's build has a non-OC'ing CPU that includes a stock heatsink. If you want better cooling than stock, for that build I'd look for a Cooler Master 212 EVO.


----------



## little cat (May 8, 2016)

paulcsiki said:


> As a cooler should I use this one then?
> 
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/deepcool-cpu-cooler-assassinii


The stock should be enough . i7 6700 has only 65W TDP . No overclocking , so the stock is enough


----------



## paulcsiki (May 8, 2016)

So here is a build for z170. The reason I picked that MB is due to the QOS NICS and future support for water cooling and 2 M2 slots (I might RAID them for redundancy).

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/WQjZBm

I also dropped 2 hdds that will be in RAID 1 and consider the GPU as a price indicator for the new 1080 (which I think will have the same cost at my current pick).

I've picked the CPU cooler based on reviews from the internet. Is this any good?

I'm very confused on the options here. I want optimal performance for VMs (4-5). Obviously they won't be in production but I want to run smoothly 4 Windows Server VMs.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 8, 2016)

Broadwell-E is about to come out, i would recommend you either get a entry level BWE or a used 5960X. 

PSU wise i think your choice is fine. Always leave some room to grow.

As for X99 and max ram size, i just did this myself and you should check it out.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/128gb-ram-on-x99-platform-with-5820k-no-problem.222305/


----------



## paulcsiki (May 8, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> Broadwell-E is about to come out, i would recommend you either get a entry level BWE or a used 5960X.
> 
> PSU wise i think your choice is fine. Always leave some room to grow.
> 
> ...



I see, what motherboard and CPU cooler do you use with that?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 8, 2016)

paulcsiki said:


> So here is a build for z170. The reason I picked that MB is due to the QOS NICS and future support for water cooling and 2 M2 slots (I might RAID them for redundancy).
> 
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/WQjZBm
> 
> ...



Whatever you do, do not get a Titan X, the GTX 980ti SC ACX outperforms it for less money.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_980_Ti_SC_Plus/30.html


----------



## paulcsiki (May 8, 2016)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Whatever you do, do not get a Titan X, the GTX 980ti SC ACX outperforms it for less money.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_980_Ti_SC_Plus/30.html



I don't plan on buying a titan, I only included it as a price indicator.


----------



## little cat (May 8, 2016)

Get  low profile RAM along with huge coolers

64GB is too  much


----------



## paulcsiki (May 8, 2016)

little cat said:


> Get  low profile RAM along with huge coolers
> 
> 64GB is too  much



I'm going to get F4-3200C14Q-64GVK (the edition with 32gb). Are they ok with a noctua fan


----------



## xkm1948 (May 9, 2016)

paulcsiki said:


> I see, what motherboard and CPU cooler do you use with that?



Noctua D15 and ASUS Sabertooth X99.


----------



## Ebo (May 9, 2016)

DDR4 ram is cool enough, the rest is only for show, the stuff for young kids, preformance is just in order.

I would every day choose X99 over anything else out there.

1. More pci-e lanes

2. more cores

3. its just highend

Seriously, going with I7-6700K is a BIG mistaske in my book, when you can get something better for the same amount of money, thats just my 10 cents.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 9, 2016)

Ebo said:


> DDR4 ram is cool enough, the rest is only for show, the stuff for young kids, preformance is just in order.
> 
> I would every day choose X99 over anything else out there.
> 
> ...





^^^^

Also a new wave of X99 should be coming out soon following Broadwell-E release, bringing in new features as well. I would wait for ASUS's Rampage V Extreme Black Edition.


----------



## saki630 (May 9, 2016)

Save your money. I built a system in January for my nephew for $1520 --> i7 5820k, x99 asrock, 32gb ram, 500gb 850evo, gtx 970, case, HD, PSU, water block. For $2000 more what can you possibly buy besides a 4k monitor?

You have two choices: Buy now, or buy after Intel's new 10core processors release. ---> I would wait at least until June to see how the gtx 1070 plays out. 


If you buy now, get whatever you want but don't spend more than 2000 Euro. I recommend buying 2nd hand considering gtx 980's, 5820k's, and 5830k's will be shelved for new units coming out in the next few months. 

If you wait you can get top end gear and be a 'boss' until new gear comes out. Remember that your $500 Motherboard and $200 PSU (1.2Kw) are not needed unless you need to run 4+ graphics cards and intense overclocking (LN2). Lastly your $450 DDR4 ram will not be better than a $200 of ram unless you can run software that utilizes all 64gb at whatever DDR4-3200 runs. You can shave off $700 dollars buy buying smarter and spend the $700 to buy a new GTX 1080 and end up with he same build you have now.


----------



## paulcsiki (May 10, 2016)

New build: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/paulcsiki/saved/kbw9TW

I've settled on x99 as it's more future proof on the CPU and RAM side. I start slow with the CPU since I am not sure if I need all that computing power. I mean from this entry level CPU to the next one the price almost doubles, I feel I'm being ripped off. The reason why I stuck 64GB of RAM -again- is due to the fact that I plan on giving lots of RAM for the VMs and that the motherboard requires dual channel + I can add 64GB extra later if I need more as per this thread. I've used the DH-15 CPU cooler as per popular reviews. I didn't include a GPU this time since I will wait for the 1080 and since I plan on committing to this build in June I will be able to decide if I will buy a GTX 980Ti or a 1080 one.

I've picked the ASUS X99-PRO Motherboard for the WiFi and dual M2 socket which I might use in the future to RAID 1 it (I hope this is supported).


----------



## xkm1948 (May 10, 2016)

paulcsiki said:


> New build: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/paulcsiki/saved/kbw9TW
> 
> I've settled on x99 as it's more future proof on the CPU and RAM side. I start slow with the CPU since I am not sure if I need all that computing power. I mean from this entry level CPU to the next one the price almost doubles, I feel I'm being ripped off. The reason why I stuck 64GB of RAM -again- is due to the fact that I plan on giving lots of RAM for the VMs and that the motherboard requires dual channel + I can add 64GB extra later if I need more as per this thread. I've used the DH-15 CPU cooler as per popular reviews. I didn't include a GPU this time since I will wait for the 1080 and since I plan on committing to this build in June I will be able to decide if I will buy a GTX 980Ti or a 1080 one.
> 
> I've picked the ASUS X99-PRO Motherboard for the WiFi and dual M2 socket which I might use in the future to RAID 1 it (I hope this is supported).



I would say either R5E or Sabertooth X99. I would pass on the other ASUS X99 offerings.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 10, 2016)

little cat said:


> Apparently 2 GTX 1080 in SLI . CPU - i7 5930K for 40 PCI-E lanes
> 
> But why so expensive rig ? I would get i7 6700(K) + GTX 1080




Cause a skylake build is the same price point right about now, highend build?



> I've settled on x99 as it's more future proof on the CPU and RAM side. I start slow with the CPU since I am not sure if I need all that computing power. I mean from this entry level CPU to the next one the price almost doubles, I feel I'm being ripped off. The reason why I stuck 64GB of RAM -again- is due to the fact that I plan on giving lots of RAM for the VMs and that the motherboard requires dual channel + I can add 64GB extra later if I need more as per this thread. I've used the DH-15 CPU cooler as per popular reviews. I didn't include a GPU this time since I will wait for the 1080 and since I plan on committing to this build in June I will be able to decide if I will buy a GTX 980Ti or a 1080 one.
> 
> I've picked the ASUS X99-PRO Motherboard for the WiFi and dual M2 socket which I might use in the future to RAID 1 it (I hope this is supported).


Your fine buy the cheapest CPU, even wait a few months new ones are coming in. if its to hold you over some good Xeons used in a lower pricing point but......


----------



## little cat (May 10, 2016)

Looks fine , just i would prefer this RAM
http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-memory-cmk64gx4m4b3000c15

Joggerwild , i7 6700 is fair enough for GTX 1080 . Dont forget i7 6700 will draw about 50W  at full load , not 100+ as i7 5820K/i7 5930K .


----------



## paulcsiki (May 10, 2016)

I am still undecided about the motherboard. No ASUStek offerings have 128GB RAM support and the ones that have integrated wifi are expensive. Very few offer dual M2 sockets, I am very confused by the options.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 10, 2016)

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/NctQ3C

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/CZ3Hf7


----------



## paulcsiki (May 10, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/



Uhm, can you please check your link, I think you've copied the wrong url.

Thanks.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 10, 2016)

ya i've fixed it sry.
also added one with diff case


----------



## paulcsiki (May 10, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> ya i've fixed it sry.
> also add one with diff case



Thanks, I like this one http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/CZ3Hf7 . I like the new storage replacement and the GPU however the case is just huge. I have a rather limited storage space so something that has a depth of max 55cm and width 50cm +- same height or higher I don't mind. I have this desk: http://www.harveynorman.ie/furniture/home-office-en-2/office-desks/flexi-3-drawer-desk.html .


----------



## ne6togadno (May 10, 2016)

http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002806
http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/PNVDCJ

a but more on storage solution
use evo for os and games (if you need more space 1tb version is ~217GBP) and revodrive for VMs and work (there are smaller sized cheaper version it's up to you to dicide how much you need). i would avoid m2 dirves attached to MB cause quite often they have issues with overheating. it is nice new tech but still have some time to past till it hit flawess plug&play stage.


----------



## paulcsiki (May 10, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002806
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/PNVDCJ
> 
> a but more on storage solution
> use evo for os and games (if you need more space 1tb version is ~217GBP) and revodrive for VMs and work (there are smaller sized cheaper version it's up to you to dicide how much you need). i would avoid m2 dirves attached to MB cause quite often they have issues with overheating. it is nice new tech but still have some time to past till it hit flawess plug&play stage.



There seems to be a problem with RAM clearance. The cooler recommends you to use RAMs with a max height of 30-35mm (link) and the RAMs you've picked have a height of 44mm (link).


----------



## ne6togadno (May 10, 2016)

posible problems if any depend on the mb layout. cant find dimensions drawing for x99s gaming 7 to check for sure.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CRYORIG/R1_Universal/images/installed8.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CRYORIG/R1_Universal/5.html

if you use B chanel for ram you wont have problems. R1 ultimate (compared to universal) has ticker fan that covers only first ram slot. if you want to be sure you can get r1 universal (it is 30gbp cheaper too) but i wouldnt worry too much about this.
you can have max 64gb ram anyway so having 1 ram slot blocked wont be problem.

edit: you can use this to test if it will fit


----------



## paulcsiki (May 10, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> posible problems if any depend on the mb layout. cant find dimensions drawing for x99s gaming 7 to check for sure.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CRYORIG/R1_Universal/images/installed8.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CRYORIG/R1_Universal/5.html
> 
> ...



What about noise levels? I don't plan to have a server room in my bedroom


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 10, 2016)

With regards to ram limitations on x99, was this post seen?  :  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/128gb-ram-on-x99-platform-with-5820k-no-problem.222305/


----------



## paulcsiki (May 10, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> With regards to ram limitations on x99, was this post seen?  :  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/128gb-ram-on-x99-platform-with-5820k-no-problem.222305/



Yes, @xkm1948 has already pointed it out hence why I planned to buy the exact same RAM and CPU. I am not sure of the CPU cooler and the motherboard.


----------



## RCoon (May 10, 2016)

Just wanted to say, @paulcsiki welcome fellow Irishman! That makes three of us on the forums.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 10, 2016)

paulcsiki said:


> What about noise levels? I don't plan to have a server room in my bedroom


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CRYORIG/R1_Universal/7.html



paulcsiki said:


> Yes, @xkm1948 has already pointed it out hence why I planned to buy the exact same RAM and CPU. I am not sure of the CPU cooler and the motherboard.


noctua d15





r1 ulitmate
http://www.cryorig.com/r1-ultimate.php#spec
xf-140 fan is 25mm tick 26.5 with dempfering pads

edit:
btw difference between tridentz and ripjaws is mostly in aestetics so if that is not much of importanc taking ripjaws will resolve all issues.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 10, 2016)

ASUS Strix X99 is out. This is refreshed X99 MoBo offering. I would highly recommend OP get these new boards instead of older ones. More features and better design. And grab a Broadwell-E as well.


----------



## paulcsiki (May 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your help. I am very satisfied with the outcome of this thread so far. I am currently suspending it until NVIDIA releases the new 1080 and then I will run another build differential. I plan on committing to the build in August/September so there's plenty of time for the new components to be tested and reviewed before I buy them.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 10, 2016)

paulcsiki said:


> I am still undecided about the motherboard. No ASUStek offerings have 128GB RAM support and the ones that have integrated wifi are expensive. Very few offer dual M2 sockets, I am very confused by the options.



The new Bios for the socket X99 boards will have updated(microcode?) i seen someone post a 100 something GB with no issue's and he spent a ton on it(136GB I think?)I think it was here on TPU? Anyone got a link........As the New Extreme CPU-Z are coming out soon you should have no issue's.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (May 15, 2016)

I would recommend you to wait for some time but if you want to go for it now then below is the list. I went overprice as you quoted it to be flexible if you want it within 3500 let me know:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-5960X 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor  (£849.98 @ Amazon UK)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H115i 104.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  (£115.24 @ CCL Computers)
*Motherboard:* Asus RAMPAGE V EXTREME EATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard  (£391.71 @ Amazon UK)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-3466 Memory  (£268.86 @ Amazon UK)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-3466 Memory  (£268.86 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Sandisk X400 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  (£110.78 @ CCL Computers)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  (£74.98 @ CCL Computers)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)  (£608.33 @ Aria PC)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)  (£608.33 @ Aria PC)
*Case:* Corsair 900D ATX Full Tower Case  (£293.84 @ More Computers)
*Power Supply:* Corsair AX1500i 1500W 80+ Titanium Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  (£319.98 @ Ebuyer)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BC-12D2HT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer  (£56.09 @ More Computers)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BC-12D2HT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer  (£56.09 @ More Computers)
*Total:* £4023.07
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-05-15 15:58 BST+0100_


----------



## Kanan (May 16, 2016)

If you don't need the best CPU performance, go with a 6 core (BW-E 6820K - the extra lanes of eg. 5930K aren't worth it, you have easily enough lanes for dual GPU with a 5820/6820K, too - the 5930K is for Triple-SLI/Crossfire and believe me, you don't want that). Get a GTX 1080 for best performance, or buy a 980 Ti for 2nd best performance if you want to save money (after GTX 1080 release, so the prices are low). Get a big fat SSD so that you have no problems with high amounts of data. If you need high amounts of Ram go with 64 GB, if not 16 GB are easily enough for now and years to come.

The NH-D15 is better than the R1 Ultimate (same review from TPU). Also I think customer care of Noctua is the best of any cooling solutions company out there.

I just cherry picked what I wanted to mention, the other things are pretty well discussed already. Welcome to the forum btw.

Edit, here's my list for you:

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/rrCnmG

Replace CPU by i7 6820K, GPU with GTX 1080 + Mainboard with X99 Strixx maybe as mentioned by someone else, can't find it there.


----------



## paulcsiki (May 17, 2016)

Kanan said:


> If you don't need the best CPU performance, go with a 6 core (BW-E 6820K - the extra lanes of eg. 5930K aren't worth it, you have easily enough lanes for dual GPU with a 5820/6820K, too - the 5930K is for Triple-SLI/Crossfire and believe me, you don't want that). Get a GTX 1080 for best performance, or buy a 980 Ti for 2nd best performance if you want to save money (after GTX 1080 release, so the prices are low). Get a big fat SSD so that you have no problems with high amounts of data. If you need high amounts of Ram go with 64 GB, if not 16 GB are easily enough for now and years to come.
> 
> The NH-D15 is better than the R1 Ultimate (same review from TPU). Also I think customer care of Noctua is the best of any cooling solutions company out there.
> 
> ...



Thank you, can you recommend me a better case? Is air cooling better than water cooling for the CPU in terms of sound and temperature? I am planning to get an entry level BW-E with one GTX 1080. I need high amounts of ram so I will be going for 64GB of ram and possibly even higher in the future. I was thinking of doing something like this http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/FXyPmG but the case and all the cooling might be an overkill in terms of cost and sound and maintenance. I think that the motherboard that I need (something with WiFi included maybe and 128GB of RAM limit) will be E-ATX so I am very undecided of what to pick for cases and then how to keep the system cool without making it sound like a power plant. So many options are killing me, I don't know what to pick anymore.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 17, 2016)

5820k supports max 64gb ram. if you want more you should get xeon instead. but i doubt you will need more then 64gb ram.
full water cooling can be made to run very quite but maintanance is time consuming, can cost a lot and in case of pump fail pc is unusable till it is replaced.
if you dont oc (or use low oc) you too can have quite system with air cooling. quality high end air cooler like R1 universal, noctua d15 or dark rock 3 can hadle your cpu with ease w/o sounding like jet. air cooler even with failed fan can provide cooling for browsing and desktop work till you get replacement.
tpu has nice review db with comparison graphs. read reviews and look at the graphs and you will find what is best fit for you. keep in mind that 2-3C isnt big difference when you are not on the limith of the cpu/gpu.
updated x99 mb are rolling out and you might like to have a look on them too. you are spending too much on mb. 400 gbp mb wont give you anything more then 150-200 gbp mb can give.


----------



## paulcsiki (May 17, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> 5820k supports max 64gb ram. if you want more you should get xeon instead. but i doubt you will need more then 64gb ram.
> full water cooling can be made to run very quite but maintanance is time consuming, can cost a lot and in case of pump fail pc is unusable till it is replaced.
> if you dont oc (or use low oc) you too can have quite system with air cooling. quality high end air cooler like R1 universal, noctua d15 or dark rock 3 can hadle your cpu with ease w/o sounding like jet. air cooler even with failed fan can provide cooling for browsing and desktop work till you get replacement.
> tpu has nice review db with comparison graphs. read reviews and look at the graphs and you will find what is best fit for you. keep in mind that 2-3C isnt big difference when you are not on the limith of the cpu/gpu.
> updated x99 mb are rolling out and you might like to have a look on them too. you are spending too much on mb. 400 gbp mb wont give you anything more then 150-200 gbp mb can give.



Apparently it is possible with the 5820k: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/128gb-ram-on-x99-platform-with-5820k-no-problem.222305/


----------



## xkm1948 (May 17, 2016)

Now Rampage X99 Edition 10 has come out, I would highly recommend it over Strix X99.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 17, 2016)

paulcsiki said:


> Apparently it is possible with the 5820k: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/128gb-ram-on-x99-platform-with-5820k-no-problem.222305/


it may work but if isnt officially supported you are on the mercy of mb and ram manufacturer, intel not pushing micro code to brake it or software devs. if you have any problems support will fence off your claims with excuse that i7 doesnt support more then 64gb ram.
till time for purchase come it will be better if you clear up how much ram exactly you will need for all VMs and other stuff and then to decide what you will buy cause you may end up with expensive cpu that cant run amount of ram that you need or with ram that cost shit load of money (check the prices of 128gb kit and yes  most likely you wont find non ECC so dont bother to look for) but you dont fully use it cause you actually dont need that much.
personally i would split this build into 2 pcs. one i5, z170 mb, gtx 1080, 16gb ram, 500 gb sdd etc for gaming and one with 6 core xeon with HT, 64gb ecc ram, and gt720/r5 250 like video, revodrive+64gb os sdd in small form factor case for vms.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 17, 2016)

Nope. Most MoBo manufacturer has been adding 128GB support for months now for X99. I checked ASUS X99 QVL and communicated with ASUS tech service before going for it. 128GB support is official and real from both motherboard manufacturer and RAM maker. Intel is lazy and they would never update anything.

With that said I do agree that 99% people won't need 128GB RAM for the next 2~5yrs. With 16GB as the mainstream right now it will take a long time before any civilian orientated application can utilize 128GB of RAM. If the OP does have need for scientific computing that requires tons of RAM it will be a completely different story.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 17, 2016)

problem isnt support from mb but from cpu. according to intel specs lga 2011-v3 i7 is 64gb max and even thought it will work with 128gb it isnt  oFFicially supported so if you run into problems every support will tell you that you are out of specs and they cant do anything for your problem.


----------



## Kanan (May 18, 2016)

paulcsiki said:


> Thank you, can you recommend me a better case? Is air cooling better than water cooling for the CPU in terms of sound and temperature? I am planning to get an entry level BW-E with one GTX 1080. I need high amounts of ram so I will be going for 64GB of ram and possibly even higher in the future. I was thinking of doing something like this http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/FXyPmG but the case and all the cooling might be an overkill in terms of cost and sound and maintenance. I think that the motherboard that I need (something with WiFi included maybe and 128GB of RAM limit) will be E-ATX so I am very undecided of what to pick for cases and then how to keep the system cool without making it sound like a power plant. So many options are killing me, I don't know what to pick anymore.


As already mentioned air cooling is a lot more reliable, I discussed it a few years ago with a friend and decided for myself to get a very big air cooler instead (I went with the Noctua NH-D14). Also the temperature and noise is comparable to AIO water solutions. The contra of big coolers is, they are "big", that's it, they use space, but it's mostly a thing of taste, because AIO water use the space too, just differently with radiators. Anyway: normal big air coolers are more reliable and easy to manage, it's better on the long run.

The case is something that comes up to you and your own taste and what you want to do with it (in it). I like this one a lot though: www.corsair.com/de-de/carbide-series-clear-600c-inverse-atx-full-tower-case
It's E-ATX ready and has 8 slots for cards, just somewhat limited on hard drives/SSDs. Up to you again.


----------



## paulcsiki (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

Broadwell-E and GTX 1080 is here so here is my updated build. I am still waiting for the EVGA GTX 1080 Hybrid which Jacob announced to be in 2 weeks (ish) over here so I'm quite excited to commit to this build. I only placed a M2 SSD as I currently have some hard disks around and I want to perform some tests with SSD RAID 1 and HDD RAID 1 to see cost vs quality.

Anyways I'm looking forward for your feedback: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/wtdf8K

Thanks


----------

